# New troy bilt storm 2425 oil seal failed



## McCMike (Nov 19, 2021)

Just got a new storm 2425 less then a month ago. Used it 3 times and the main oil seal on the crank has popped off and covered all the belts and pulleys in oil. Is this a common issue. Going to take it in on warranty.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You may want a new engine if it ran for any time .....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> You may want a new engine if it ran for any time .....


Yeah, I would want a new machine if the oil seal let go that fast... Could be too much oil to begin with, or gas into the oil, etc. Engine damage is not out of the question.


----------



## McCMike (Nov 19, 2021)

Yeah. That's my concern too. It ran for maybe 30 secs before I noticed it. It stopped driving as the belts and pulleys got soaked probably the friction disk to. I checked the dip stick and the was still a little on it. Shut it down as soon as I saw the oil on the ground. Gonna take it for warranty on Monday. Hopefully it's fully replaced.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I would push for a new machine .... let them fix that and sell it used.


----------



## McCMike (Nov 19, 2021)

Sorry forgot to follow up. 
The shop gave it a full going over it still had oil in it, and they did a compression and leakdown test and all was good. They said they replaced the oil seal, cleaned the pulleys, changed the belts and cleaned up all the insides, ran it, tested it on some snow piles etc.. and all was good. I trust this shop they have always treated me well, and have a great stellar reputation in town, its been around for 30+ years. Fast forward 23 days later (yesterday) and about another 3 uses since it failed , we had a nice 10 hr long blizzard here in Winnipeg with some sweet drifts of snow to attack, was all excited and 5 mins into it POP! The seal popped out again WTF! Now I am getting pissed. I ended up having to do the walks and driveway with 18" + high drifts of wind packed snow by hand in -28*C. I am making a few calls today to troy- bilt and the shop. Anyone else with a Storm 2425 having this issue? Or know what can cause this Crankshaft oil seal to come out of the casing? It was running fine no hints it was about to fail again no surging, or sputtering, no back fires nothing. I only run premium non ethanol gas, synthetic oil. #stumped


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

I would ask for a new snowblower


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

McCMike said:


> Sorry forgot to follow up.
> The shop gave it a full going over it still had oil in it, and they did a compression and leakdown test and all was good. They said they replaced the oil seal, cleaned the pulleys, changed the belts and cleaned up all the insides, ran it, tested it on some snow piles etc.. and all was good. I trust this shop they have always treated me well, and have a great stellar reputation in town, its been around for 30+ years. Fast forward 23 days later (yesterday) and about another 3 uses since it failed , we had a nice 10 hr long blizzard here in Winnipeg with some sweet drifts of snow to attack, was all excited and 5 mins into it POP! The seal popped out again WTF! Now I am getting pissed. I ended up having to do the walks and driveway with 18" + high drifts of wind packed snow by hand in -28*C. I am making a few calls today to troy- bilt and the shop. Anyone else with a Storm 2425 having this issue? Or know what can cause this Crankshaft oil seal to come out of the casing? It was running fine no hints it was about to fail again no surging, or sputtering, no back fires nothing. I only run premium non ethanol gas, synthetic oil. #stumped


The oil seal come out because it didn't have a tight enough fit...if the new one went in too easy..then it will do it again.
I had a garden tractor do the same thing twice..not immediately..but a couple years or so apart each time..plus it got alot of use..I took a chisel and and put three small indents around the circumference of the on the case where the seal went through..that way it would stop it from coming back out..just single pecks with a small hammer and chisel.


Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## McCMike (Nov 19, 2021)

Update! I returned it for a full refund! So I now need a snow blower. Probably go back to ariens or get a simplicity,


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

McCMike said:


> Update! I returned it for a full refund! So I now need a snow blower. Probably go back to ariens or get a simplicity,


Whats your budget?

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## McCMike (Nov 19, 2021)

Shovel said:


> Whats your budget?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


Up to around 1600 cdn


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I probably would have kept it, depending on how much oil it threw/time ran. It'd still take some time to push a critical amount past the bearing and such... imo...

You could always go back and offer to buy it back at a discount. 😁


----------



## McCMike (Nov 19, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> I probably would have kept it, depending on how much oil it threw/time ran. It'd still take some time to push a critical amount past the bearing and such... imo...
> 
> You could always go back and offer to buy it back at a discount. 😁


It popped again this weekend. I am done with it. Lol.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

McCMike said:


> It popped again this weekend. I am done with it. Lol.


Roger, understood. 🍻


----------



## McCMike (Nov 19, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Roger, understood. 🍻


Thanks though for the suggestion!


----------

